# OSIR A3 gauge pod works pretty decent for our cars



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

I got mine from the OSIR site for about $65 shipped.

It takes a bit of adjustment to get mounted correctly but I think its better than paying $250 for a Mantis that you cant find anymore. I spent more than that trying to make my own pod about a2 years ago and this looks a lot better.

I shaped some foam and used industrial strength double sided sticky tape to attach it... we'll see how it goes


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

wow! how did you even think of getting the a3 one? i'm definitely going to be looking into this


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Good effort.

As a mantis owner, I disagree on "better" than Mantis (I know, better is relative.). Certainly it's cheaper, but the Mantis is solid aluminum, fits perfectly, and looks much better than its price. Sure, it costs more, but then you get what you pay for.

OSIR is perfect a perfectly good low budget solution. IMO, you get your $65 worth, no more, no less.

cheers


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> wow! how did you even think of getting the a3 one? i'm definitely going to be looking into this


I measured and hoped for the best


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> Good effort.
> 
> As a mantis owner, I disagree on "better" than Mantis (I know, better is relative.). Certainly it's cheaper, but the Mantis is solid aluminum, fits perfectly, and looks much better than its price. Sure, it costs more, but then you get what you pay for.
> 
> ...


It matches the bezel around your cluster and doesn't look put of place being a different material

I made one that was aluminum finish... kinda popped out too much

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow that looks great! I'd much rather have that than the mantis pod. Might have to do this in the future.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Were the mounting tabs/holes in the wrong place to cause you to use double-sided tape?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

The pod has two holes to run screws through, but theres not much material to screw into (and I dont want to risk hitting the electronics for the heater controls)

Also, you need something to push the rear of the pod down while keeping the front tight to the profile of the ashtray area to get the optimum angle for easy viewing. Being that low it's easier to see with them angled out.

Foam allows for a bit of vibration dampening too. It's been driven a bit and has sat overnight and the pod is still secured. I have no reason to think it wont last. Plus its easily reversible or changed if for whatever reason this mounting solution ends up not working.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

The final job looks good :thumbup:. I'm not a fan of the mounting, you need to find a professional, less hacked mounting solution IMO. Maybe fabricate mounting brackets from your foam spacers?


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

madmax199 said:


> The final job looks good :thumbup:. I'm not a fan of the mounting, you need to find a professional, less hacked mounting solution IMO. Maybe fabricate mounting brackets from your foam spacers?


 The problem is the lack of material in that area to attach any brackets to 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

how about using the oem ashtray mounting points?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

madmax199 said:


> how about using the oem ashtray mounting points?


You need some type of bracket (like the Mantis guage mounting bracket) to take advantage of the OEM mounting points.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

Its fine guys, really...
You cant see the mounts when the pod is installed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

taifighter said:


> Its fine guys, really...
> You cant see the mounts when the pod is installed
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It may be fine visually but not structurally (I could be overthinking this but that's how I am).
I would not feel comfortable relying on double sided glue patches to hold a piece that's subject to stress from vibration and gravity. The pod + two gauges must weight a good 2lbs, so you may need a more solid solution.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

madmax199 said:


> It may be fine visually but not structurally (I could be overthinking this but that's how I am).
> I would not feel comfortable relying on double sided glue patches to hold a piece that's subject to stress from vibration and gravity. The pod + two gauges must weight a good 2lbs, so you may need a more solid solution.


The tape is rated at 5 lbs.

I'll send you a PM the day it falls off

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

taifighter said:


> The tape is rated at 5 lbs.
> 
> I'll send you a PM the day it falls off
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

taifighter said:


> I'll send you a PM the day it falls off


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is my prototype for a gauge pod I'm making. The switch and led are for my water/meth setup - the switch obviously turns it on and the led will illuminate when squirting. I think I will paint it satin black instead of flat to match the HVAC controls. I also have a mini 4-rings to go above the led ;-) .

I'm not thrilled with the square trim on the switch in such a round-centric dash. I think I can sand off the corners and then if I can find an correctly-sized aluminum trim ring or drill out a washer....


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Late__Apex said:


> Here is my prototype for a gauge pod I'm making. The switch and led are for my water/meth setup - the switch obviously turns it on and the led will illuminate when squirting. I think I will paint it satin black instead of flat to match the HVAC controls. I also have a mini 4-rings to go above the led ;-) .
> 
> I'm not thrilled with the square trim on the switch in such a round-centric dash. I think I can sand off the corners and then if I can find an correctly-sized aluminum trim ring or drill out a washer....


Not bad and very practical. Would look great if you could get the final design to follow the curvature of the center console (on the sides) Definitely need a different switch to fit the design as you mentioned. An arcade style button (on/off) would be great. Maybe one led for on/off and another for squirt.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Late__Apex said:


> I'm not thrilled with the square trim on the switch in such a round-centric dash. I think I can sand off the corners and then if I can find an correctly-sized aluminum trim ring or drill o


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1911/ele-77/Red_LED_Rocker_Switch.html?tl=g4c399s1020

I used to have one of those mounted in the ashtray to control a boost controller.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Getting closer. Rings might be a little too much (tab on the right will be removed). Switch still needs some finish work - the round one Murderface posted is perfect if it is the right size.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I commend your effort.


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

A shade over 2 months and my pod hasn't fallen off yet. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I totally jacked your idea! I really like it. I think it fits in perfect. :thumbup:


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

4 year bump. Any other suggestions for guage mountings solutions.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

taifighter said:


> The tape is rated at 5 lbs.
> 
> I'll send you a PM the day it falls off
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Max got wrecked :laugh::laugh:


----------



## dieGone (Sep 25, 2015)

madmax199 said:


> It may be fine visually but not structurally (I could be overthinking this but that's how I am).
> I would not feel comfortable relying on double sided glue patches to hold a piece that's subject to stress from vibration and gravity. The pod + two gauges must weight a good 2lbs, so you may need a more solid solution.


From personal experience, I used 3M double tape rated at 10lbs for my old car's side skirts. It lasted 2 years and then it "sagged" a bit. The sideskirts are a good 20lbs and they've been in snow, hail and rain. I'm sure that pod is nothing for 3M tape. I will be using 3M as well for my Votex kit once I get it lol

PS. That pod looks awesome! Good job OP.


----------

